# Iceland Chicken Breasts?



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't really afford the best quality chicken breasts - certainly not 12 a week!

So I have to buy the Iceland Class A Chicken breasts big bag of breasts... the issue is - it's class A, but it's still only 85% Chicken breast and the rest is Water and Sodium with some antioxidants added to it.

I was just wondering if anyone else uses it, and is it actually worth eating or am I just waisting my time?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I buy the 150g packs of cooked chicken, only a pound! thats why mums go to iceland


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

DevilsAdvocate said:


> How do you know its 85% mate ?
> 
> To help with your problem you may have to weigh it cooked and will probably end up buying twice as much to get your protein in anyway.
> 
> Would it be cheaper to buy half a weeks worth and the rest have shakes ?


Well.. It says on the back 85% chicken breast.

And I'm not sure really, 150g chicken breast normally contains about 42g protein, in this it's about 37.5-39 per 150 cooked, so it's not that bad..

I'm getting the protein in, just heard it's better if you have higher quality. I weigh it afterwards but I cook about 14oz from frozen it probably goes to about 12 or something which would be good.

I get other protein sources too my daily intake is normally eggs, shakes, tuna, beans, milk, cheese, cottage cheese and nuts.. They do sell some cheap 100% haddock fillets though so I was thinking about upping my protein by with each meal having a mix of like 1 haddock fillet and one chicken breast. But I#d probably end up at about 250g then haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

Find somewhere better to get your chicken IMO. It looks like a good deal, but when you factor in the water weight, its not that great.

Get to know a local butcher. Find a local meat supplier (somewhere that supplies resteraunts for example) they will happily take your money if your buying 5/10kg of chicken in one go. youll also find the chicken is much better quality.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Find somewhere better to get your chicken IMO. It looks like a good deal, but when you factor in the water weight, its not that great.
> 
> Get to know a local butcher. Find a local meat supplier (somewhere that supplies resteraunts for example) they will happily take your money if your buying 5/10kg of chicken in one go. youll also find the chicken is much better quality.


Yeah there's a butchers but my family and his fell out a while ago due to a car crash..

So I don't think theres much chance of me really getting that cheap, and well I live in the valleys haha, no real restaurants by me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Yeah there's a butchers but my family and his fell out a while ago due to a car crash..
> 
> So I don't think theres much chance of me really getting that cheap, and well I live in the valleys haha, no real restaurants by me.


Stick with what you can get then mate, if your bulking, theres nothing wrong with whole chickens! much better value than breasts. Easy to portion up aswell when your used to it it takes a few seconds. Id rather eat chicken legs,thighs over breast any day of the week

Yeah, the legs can be fattier, but its not the end of the world,


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

I got a calculator out a while ago and worked out that the best value in the area if you factor in water and cost per kg was Asda smart price. £3.99 per kg.

It was about 33% cheaper then anything else and after cooking and weighting etc. it was still about 25% cheaper. If anybody knows of anything else then would be good to know.

By the way if you think that the butcher gives you a great deal for buying loads then you either have an amasing butcher or your just mistaken. I have ran restaurants for the past 11 years and suppliers do not sell meat, or bread for that matter, much cheaper then supermarkets, even if you are buying 1000's a week


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Stick with what you can get then mate, if your bulking, theres nothing wrong with whole chickens! much better value than breasts. Easy to portion up aswell when your used to it it takes a few seconds. Id rather eat chicken legs,thighs over breast any day of the week
> 
> Yeah, the legs can be fattier, but its not the end of the world,


Aye I know, but I want to end up as lean as possible. So i don't to overdo it anyway.

Well atleast I get about 80g from my chicken a day and thats good enough.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

DevilsAdvocate said:


> well i have learnt something today. I seriously have never noticed this.


Haha, it'll say some antioxidants underneath too.. just plain ol' preservative chems.


----------



## snapon (Jan 3, 2011)

try makro, or westin gourmet...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Aye I know, but I want to end up as lean as possible. So i don't to overdo it anyway.


Fat doesnt make you fat. Dont forget that.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sainbury's chicken wings 800g box has 21.4 grams of protein per 100g 3x boxes for a fiver .


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i buy my chicken in 10kg boxes from the local chinese cash and carry, DPP gold label 100% chicken.

no water, no sodium...

£37.50 a box, works out @ £1 a breast seeing i get 40 to a box


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

ian73 said:


> Sainbury's chicken wings 800g box has 21.4 grams of protein per 100g 3x boxes for a fiver .


and loads of little bones.....


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

I get my chicken from iceland (as im in a budget at the mo) I think its ok even though you only get 85%.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Khaos said:


> and loads of little bones.....


Aye there a nightmare


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iv always went to iceland, im prepping for leeds and still on the 8 frozen breast for 4 quid.


----------

